# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Red eye tree frog has diarrhea

## nightfire213

I am alarmed and concern what should i do?

----------


## John Clare

Runny stool is often a sign of a heavy parasite load and/or a stressed frog.  You should toss a PM at Kurt and see if he'll respond in the thread.

----------


## nightfire213

whos kurt? and idk i took him to the vet last week and they said he was fine...i changed him to a new tank but i guess he didnt like it and he seemed stressed but it was a lil diarrhea not much like a baby droplet lol

----------


## John Clare

Kurt is our tree frog guru.  

Does the frog have a healthy appetite?  If so, it may just be a once-off kind of thing.  Did the vet carry out a fecal check for parasites?

----------


## nightfire213

how do i find kurt lol and well yeah she went all out because 2 weeks ago he had a rectal relapse which was the scariest thing ever... but ever since it was healthy and i had to feed it orally... which was A PAIN...but i feed it small crickets because the vet found no parasites just the remains of crickets i wash his habitat every other day...since the frog was a present from my gf and her mom so yeah lol plus i love it! my other guys are evolving and croaking all night -_____- but how may i prevent it if this ever happens again?

----------

